# Sides still apart on Diaw extension



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

> Although talks remain pleasant and positive between Boris Diaw and the Phoenix Suns , there is nothing imminent in terms of a contract extension, the Arizona Republic is reporting.
> 
> The working gap is about $2 million annually on a five-year deal, with the Suns willing to pay Diaw $8 million per year and Diaw seeking about $10 million per year. Some argue that Diaw would not thrive anywhere but Phoenix because of D'Antoni's system.


Link 

Ack. It's Diaw or Marion...


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

They better not screw this up.

Here's an idea. 41 home games. Approximately 19,000 fans per game. Everyone donates $2 dollars to Diaw, that almost $1.6mil right there. :clown:


----------



## _Ra (Jul 7, 2006)

Maybe we can go to Sarver's house and "convince" him. He does live in the valley now...


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

If it's Diaw or Marion I say Marion. Diaw is a major luxary with KT and Amare back. But most likely, I don't see Marion in Suns' uniform past next year so I'll give the nod to Diaw.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Diaw or Marion? Hmmm that's a pretty tough question. All I know is we have them both this year so lets win the championship and THEN worry about it.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Hopefully, fingers are crossed for all to work out fine! 

ps: 10 mill for diaw already after 1 13/6/6 season? just wow...


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Tiz said:


> They better not screw this up.
> 
> Here's an idea. 41 home games. Approximately 19,000 fans per game. Everyone donates $2 dollars to Diaw, that almost $1.6mil right there. :clown:


you can give that nice 1,600,000 to charity lol, bball players wake up in money, dine in money, and sleep dreaming big guraunteed contracts (more money lol).

ye, it just important to see 8 mill and 10mill - whats the difference to the average joe? relatively speaking, i wouldnt argue considering 10 mill instead of that 8 mill contract, mmm, money. dont soccer players get more per year? wow man, welcome to the riches league!

it would be disappointing for suns fans and our hopes, if such money issues get in the way of a signing and watching a young talent play for phoenix for many years.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

bircan said:


> you can give that nice 1,600,000 to charity lol, bball players wake up in money, dine in money, and sleep dreaming big guraunteed contracts (more money lol).
> 
> ye, it just important to see 8 mill and 10mill - whats the difference to the average joe? relatively speaking, i wouldnt argue considering 10 mill instead of that 8 mill contract, mmm, money. dont soccer players get more per year? wow man, welcome to the riches league!
> 
> it would be disappointing for suns fans and our hopes, if such money issues get in the way of a signing and watching a young talent play for phoenix for many years.



To be honest with you, it's the damn agents that press for more money.
Truthfully, I think Diaw would of taken the 8 mil but his agent is in his ear telling
him not too. ****ing greedy *** agents.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I doubt Diaw would get 10 mill elsewhere. I bet the perception out there is he would only do well in this system. So, I'm not so sure anyone would give him that type of money.

Don't listen to the agent, and stand pat on 8 million.

Between the 2, age is a factor. As much as I love Marion, and what he does. you have to go with youth.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> I doubt Diaw would get 10 mill elsewhere. I bet the perception out there is he would only do well in this system. So, I'm not so sure anyone would give him that type of money.
> 
> Don't listen to the agent, and stand pat on 8 million.
> 
> Between the 2, age is a factor. As much as I love Marion, and what he does. you have to go with youth.


You're right... Diaw wouldn't get that much anywhere else (except for some sorry team overpaying). I think he'll stay for 8 mil...


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I think Diaw is going to get his $10 million. People are going to see next year how much his outside shot is improving. His completeness as a player and the way he is going to play very well (I believe) in next year's playoffs is going to seal the deal. This also means I believe he won't get an extension this summer, as I think they'll let him test his value.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

bircan said:


> you can give that nice 1,600,000 to charity lol, bball players wake up in money, dine in money, and sleep dreaming big guraunteed contracts (more money lol).


Sorry if you actually took that seriously. :banana:


----------

